# 811 OTA without Dish connected



## gdarwin (Jan 31, 2005)

Can I take my 811 to a friends house and hook up an OTA antenna - but not have the Dish antenna connected to view the Ky Derby OTA.?

If so plan on taking my HD monitor and the 811 over for the party!

G.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Won't work. The 8VSB OTA tuner is only active when it has visability to an active Satellite stream.


----------



## N0JS (Feb 21, 2005)

As stated above, I am wondering of the old VOOM receivers also need a satellite to get OTA?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

No


----------



## robill (May 13, 2005)

If an 811 is deactivated, but still used to receive OTA will it show guide data for the OTA stations?
Assuming it is receiving a sat signal.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

For about $200 you can buy a OTA tuner from Wal-Mart that doesn't need a satellite connection. Some people say that they work better than the 811 on OTA reception, however, I really don't know! Anyways, that is what you will have to do unless you want to take your satellite dish with you to your friends house!


----------



## HarryO (May 3, 2005)

tonyp56 said:


> For about $200 you can buy a OTA tuner from Wal-Mart that doesn't need a satellite connection. Some people say that they work better than the 811 on OTA reception, however, I really don't know! Anyways, that is what you will have to do unless you want to take your satellite dish with you to your friends house!


I have an LG 4200A OTA, STB receiver and it works way better than the 811, better picture, gets OTA Guide if it's being transmitted and is bug free. It handles OTA and digital cable. You can get one for around $250.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I have heard good things about the LG 4200A, however, no piece of hardware of this level of complexity is bug free. Maybe in your use case and scenario it is, but I can assure you that it is not bug free. I just did a google on the unit with the word Bug and the first link mentioned a bug. 

For someone that just needs OTA I would most definitely recommend a stand alone STB over any DBS HD receiver.


----------

